# Crappy AUX - dealer installed bluetooth a2dp



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

So you have to pull out the radio to install this?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Beaker said:


> So you have to pull out the radio to install this?



If you look back at the original thread, no. Its in the center console more towards the dash.



OP -

I agree the AUX is pretty crappy. The USB sounds 100x better then the AUX port. I am not sure why, but the sound quality is poor. I was thinking of getting an amplifier for the AUX port. I know my phone (HTC EVO) will stream bluetooth via Pandora, but not sure it will stream anything else. What else is the upside of bothering with this PDIM swap?


----------



## edro (Apr 18, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> I know my phone (HTC EVO) will stream bluetooth via Pandora, but not sure it will stream anything else. What else is the upside of bothering with this PDIM swap?


I've got the evo (CM7) also, and everything seems to play over bluetooth, Dogcatcher, Poweramp, and the default music player, also get notifications. Most of the time it auto connects, but every once in a while i need to manually connect. I never installed the app to let me play stuff off the sd card & use the phone at the same time so i never connected it to the USB. It was free for me so it's a win win!


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

edro said:


> I've got the evo (CM7) also, and everything seems to play over bluetooth, Dogcatcher, Poweramp, and the default music player, also get notifications. Most of the time it auto connects, but every once in a while i need to manually connect. I never installed the app to let me play stuff off the sd card & use the phone at the same time so i never connected it to the USB. It was free for me so it's a win win!


Question is.. Is that only because of CM7?

I don't have my phone rooted or anything. Our other HTC EVO is rooted and running CM7, even got it to mirror from the Mini-HDMI port to a TV. So you can view the full screen off the phone. Works great for watching Netflix in the bedroom off the phone and such. We went to root mine and it had updated to a newer version and I didn't wanna wipe my phone which was the only way. So waiting for new root to come out.. I don't plan to run Cyanogen, just root it to get rid of the bloatware and such.


----------



## edro (Apr 18, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Question is.. Is that only because of CM7?


I would assume it should, but can't answer for sure right now. I'll try my wife's crappy android (samsung moment  ) tonight for you & see how it works, if that thing works anything will


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

edro said:


> I would assume it should, but can't answer for sure right now. I'll try my wife's crappy android (samsung moment  ) tonight for you & see how it works, if that thing works anything will



That'll work!


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Hmmm....I'll definitely have to do this. I haven't had any issues with the Aux cable input. But wireless would be nice.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Beaker said:


> Hmmm....I'll definitely have to do this. I haven't had any issues with the Aux cable input. But wireless would be nice.


I haven't had issues either. In fact, Bluetooth will certainly carry a much lower sound quality than the Aux in put would. A lot of this has to do with the cable being used as well. The only time I hear static through the Aux input is when I disconnect my phone and have the car off. Otherwise, no problems.

Good to hear that the dealer was willing to install this though.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

edro said:


> I just got my cruze (2012 eco) a few weeks ago, & I mostly listen to podcast during my commute. Well as you know the AUX input really sucks, I had lots of static & my speakers even pop when the system shuts off when you open the doors. Well I take it in (after having it 2 weeks) for the service people to look at it, needless to say they didn't do anything. (My sales guy was out that day) So i came back to talk to the sales guy about it told him i was upset & such he ask "what can i do to make you happy" I mention installing the a2dp upgrade (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edro,
I am very happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue resolved for you and make you a happy customer! Please feel free to contact me with any further concerns you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I haven't had issues either. In fact, Bluetooth will certainly carry a much lower sound quality than the Aux in put would. A lot of this has to do with the cable being used as well. The only time I hear static through the Aux input is when I disconnect my phone and have the car off. Otherwise, no problems.
> 
> Good to hear that the dealer was willing to install this though.


I only use Belkin AUX cables for this reason. Also, you want shortest cable that will do the job. Don't use a 6 ft cable when 3 ft will do.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I haven't had issues either. In fact, Bluetooth will certainly carry a much lower sound quality than the Aux in put would. A lot of this has to do with the cable being used as well. The only time I hear static through the Aux input is when I disconnect my phone and have the car off. Otherwise, no problems.
> 
> Good to hear that the dealer was willing to install this though.


The AUX just seems alot quieter compared to my USB. In my Altima, I had a good sound system and my Kenwood Deck had the same AUX cable plugged into it, and it sounded just as good as the USB connection on it. In the Cruze, with the same cord, its just not even close to the quality that then Kenwood produced. I was looking into getting an AUX Amplifier, for those times I do wanna listen to music from my phone. I normally have 2-3 USB Flash Drives with different music on them in the car though for now.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> The AUX just seems alot quieter compared to my USB. In my Altima, I had a good sound system and my Kenwood Deck had the same AUX cable plugged into it, and it sounded just as good as the USB connection on it. In the Cruze, with the same cord, its just not even close to the quality that then Kenwood produced. I was looking into getting an AUX Amplifier, for those times I do wanna listen to music from my phone. I normally have 2-3 USB Flash Drives with different music on them in the car though for now.


Consider that this may have more to do with the quality of the speakers in this car than the connection being used. Have you seen my in-cab frequency response measurements?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I saw that. I plan to upgrade to aftermarket with a 4 channel amp eventually. Where can you purchase those tiles btw for a good price?

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## edro (Apr 18, 2012)

so to answer a few questions... 

Sound played from everything I threw at it! Even on the old Samsung Moment, music played, game audio played, navigation, and audio from videos played. Looks like I'm going to have to get a 7" tablet & mount it somewhere cool 

The audio problem I had was really bad, like AkotaHsky mentioned 1st the audio was much quieter on the AUX input. I listen to mostly podcast during my commute and have to keep the volume around 31 & around 28 is when the static got loud (even without it being charged, and got louder when plugged in). The noise would get louder while driving but the worst was the loud pop when the system would shut down opening the door. and yes i was using good cables, a 2 footer from monoprice that i haven't ever had any problems & I tried a sony cable a friend had.

Sound quality is good! the same stuff i listen to over bluetooth the volume is good around 17 and cranking it there is no noise.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone tried this on a car with the nav system? I tried checking the firmware version and the holding menu does nothing.


----------

